#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  > مشکل: تاخیر کردن فرمت عکس ها

## jasem9833

سلام 
دوستان عزیز عکس داخل ویندوز کامل فرمتش تاخیر کرده و اصلا باز نمیشه راهی هستش فرمتش درست بشه

ویندوز زدم درست نشد 

جلو عکس نوشته jpg-karl

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## sheypooor

یه عکس بدید

----------

